# Best white t shirt for DTG?



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

I just wonder what t shirt brands do you use ?
I started off with Gildan but then moved to Stedman Ring Spun as they seemed to be better, and nicer to touch, however those t shirts available at shopping centers seems to be a lot nicer, and way better quality.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

If you ask 100 printers what the best shirt to print on is, you will hear 100 different types of shirts. 
I am in no way an expert so I say test a bunch, and use what works best for you. Different factors affect everyone and every shirt different. Heat, humidity, printer type, ink type, Cotton type, etc...


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes but you can easily tell the difference between good or bad t shirt just by touching it. 
There is a funny thing about Stedman tho. I use ST2100 Ring Spun currently. Recently I had first order to print on ladies style t shirt so I ordered some of those. Surprisingly the ladies t shirt seems to be way better than exactly the same type and model men's equivalent. It is softer in touch, and a lot of more elastic. It is easy to stretch, and once you release it, printed image "comes back together."
Men's aren't that great tho. Just wondering why is that.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

I like canvas and next level. Both print well for me. Both are ring spun cotton. 
I can speak intelligently on why the men's to women's would print differently though.


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

.. and both are not available in the UK 
Thank you tho


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

We have been printing a lot of the new Jerzees HD style of tees. They not only have a tear-away label but the prints have been coming out awesome. A lot of clients used to ask for the "cheapest" shirt but now come back and request this style by name.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

ejdzbikej said:


> .. and both are not available in the UK
> Thank you tho


Have you tried Gildan? I think they are available in the UK. I've had good luck with most, all of their shirts. I use mostly, the Ultra Cotton and the Heavy Cotton for men and the Missy Heavy Cotton and Softstyle Juniors or women.


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,
Yeah, to be honest I've had even worse results on Gildan, but I've used that classic ones. Gildan Ringspun seem to be all right, did couple of tests recently and results are much better. Are the Ultra Cotton and Heavy Cotton ring spun as well?
I printed on Gildan softstyle once as well and customer complained that it shrunk after first wash so had to send him another one.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

I include washing instructions with every order. Turn inside out , Cold wash, dry on low or hang dry. If it shrinks, it's not the printing or the shirt. It's how it's washed


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

ejdzbikej said:


> Hi,
> Yeah, to be honest I've had even worse results on Gildan, but I've used that classic ones. Gildan Ringspun seem to be all right, did couple of tests recently and results are much better. Are the Ultra Cotton and Heavy Cotton ring spun as well?
> I printed on Gildan softstyle once as well and customer complained that it shrunk after first wash so had to send him another one.


 I don't think they are ring spun. I believe it is a jersey knit. I've heard some people say they don't like the newer Gildan for printing. I haven't seen any difference myself, though I only print on white and light colored shirts. It seems the tighter the weave and less fluffy (fuzzy) the surface, to be the best.


----------



## jwindsor (Jan 2, 2007)

We have been using the Gildan/FOTL HD shirts (light colors) and have had really good results. Customers seem to like them a lot.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## neilb (Jan 14, 2012)

ejdzbikej said:


> Hi,
> Yeah, to be honest I've had even worse results on Gildan, but I've used that classic ones. Gildan Ringspun seem to be all right, did couple of tests recently and results are much better. Are the Ultra Cotton and Heavy Cotton ring spun as well?
> I printed on Gildan softstyle once as well and customer complained that it shrunk after first wash so had to send him another one.


Gildan Heavy and Ultra aren't ringspun however Gildan Premium are and wash much better than Softstyles.


----------

